# Fragen zu Filesystemen und Partitionen

## utang

hallo und wieder einmal 1-2 Fragen zu den beliebten Partitionen und Filesystemen ... =)

[a]

ich würde gerne ein 10GB Partition mit Samba in unserem Netzwerk freigeben und bin mir nicht so ganz schlüssig welches filesystem ich nehmen soll. Die Netzwerkclients haben alle XP bzw. 2ooo drauf und demnach würden sie NTFS Partitionen haben, da ich drauf bedacht bin eine gute Performance im Netzwerk zu haben,müsste ich einen Kompromis finden und dacht an das "ext2" Filesystem.... was haltet ihr von dieser Variante ?

[b]

wie würde der weitere weg aussehen ...

- mit "cfdisk <dev>" die Partition löschen / und eine "82" (Linux-Partition) anlegen lassen?

- dann ... ? mit mke2fs ?

```
mke2fs /dev/hdb1

mke2fs 1.32 (09-Nov-2002)

/dev/hdb1 ist eingehängt; will not make a Dateisystem here!
```

ihr seht schon =)

[c] axo und wie kann ich sehen welche Programme installiert sind?

-danke-

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ad a.)

kommt drauf an wie sehr die belastung des filesystems ist und welche art von dateien du drauf haben möchtest. ich würde vielleicht ext3 oder xfs einsetzen. NTFS ist ja nun auch nicht gerade ein filesystem das mit performance glänzt.

ad b.)

/dev/hdb1 ist schon gemountet. das wirst du wohl zuerst unmounten müssen bevor du die partition neu machen kannst.

ad c.)

man qpkg (ist glaub ich beim gentoolkit dabei)

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Wiebel

Ok ich versuch's mal  :Smile: 

zu a)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst mit Kompromiss finden. Die tatsache das W2K bzw. XP mit NTFS arbeiten sollte für dein Vorhaben gänzlich unerheblich sein. Du schreibst du wärest bedacht auf eine gute Performance sehr gut soweit aber ext2 ist mit Sicherheit, nach vielleicht FAT16, am weitesten davon entfernt. Da du keine Gegenargument zu der Performace vorbringst (hat ja auch was für sich) besteht kein Grund für irgendwelche Kompromisse. 

Also ich persönlich halte ReiserFS für sehr schnell, komfortabel und mittlerweile auch ausgereift. XFS ist relativ umstritten ausserdem soll es zusammen mit dem LowLatency bzw. Preemtive Patch nicht so recht kooperieren. Als einzige Alternative zu ReiserFS sehe ich noch ext3 ist aber nicht so performant dafür aber noch sicherer.

Zusammengefasst:

- ext2 altes sehr ausgereiftes aber mittlerweile doch überholtes FS

- ext3 Nachfolger von ext2 mit zusäzlichem Journal sehr sicheres aber im wesentlichen nicht besonders schnelles FS. Ist abwärtskompatibel (kann als ext2 gemounted werden)

- ReiserFS Neueres FS mit Journal auf Binärbaum basierend (also schnell beim suchen, löschen etc.) 

- XFS IMHO (weiss selbst nicht allzuviel darüber) ähnlich zu ReiserFS aber noch mit ein paar Problemchen.

zu b)

Schau erst mal mit mount nach wo /dev/hdb* eingehängt ist. Wenn nichts Vitales ( /, /usr, /home, /opt, /var, /tmp,/usr/local) betroffen ist unmounte es einfach.

Dann wie von dir  beschrieben mit (c)fdisk fortfahren und dann das FS erzeugen.

zu c)

qpkg

P.S.: Ich sehe grade MasterOfMagic ist mir grösstenteils jetzt schon zuvorgekommen. Ich gebe jetzt aber trotdem noch meine 2Cents dazu (We appologize for the inconvenience.  :Smile:  )

----------

## utang

erstmal danke !

die Nutzdaten die über die leitung gehen liegen meist über die 30 MB pro Datei und ein komplex besteht vlt. aus guten 70-80 Datein ... das ext habe ich als kompromiss gesehen dafür das es abwärtskompatibel sit und win damit auch keine probeme haben sollte ...

ich habe etwas nachgelesen und habe die ext3 variante versucht nur wurde meine hdd nach einem reboot nicht wieder eingehängt ... dazu kommt das etwas fragwürdige ergebnis bei "fdsik -l"

habe:

- cfdisk /dev/hdb1 # gelöscht und primär "82" Linux erstellt

- umount ...

- mke2fs /dev/hdb1

- tune2fs ... /dev/hdb1 # "tune2fs -j /dev/hdxx",

- "/dev/hdb1               /mnt/d_1          ext3            defaults,user,exec,rw,umask=000 0       0" # in fstab

- reboot

- naja und ein df zeigt mir die hdb1 immernoch nicht an =/

```
 df

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/ROOT             10308828   6076284   3700392  63% /

tmpfs                     2048        24      2024   2% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/hda1              7944636   7513928    430708  95% /mnt/c

/dev/hdb5             10239416   8618456   1620960  85% /mnt/d_2

/dev/hdb6              9501152   8939624    561528  95% /mnt/d_3

/dev/hdc5             30724280  29107240   1617040  95% /mnt/e_1

/dev/hdc6             30724280  26640788   4083492  87% /mnt/e_2

/dev/hdc7             28113716  21046392   7067324  75% /mnt/e_3

/dev/hdc8             27647832  25936056   1711776  94% /mnt/e_4

tmpfs                   257244         0    257244   0% /dev/shm

```

und wenn ich fdisk -l mache 

```
fdisk -l

     Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp

/dev/hdb1   *         1      1275  10241406    c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hdb2          1276      3735  19759950    f  Win95 Erw. (LBA)

/dev/hdb5          1276      2551  10249438+   b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hdb6          2552      3735   9510448+   b  Win95 FAT32

```

----------

## Wiebel

Du musst unmounten bevor du cfdisk benutzt.

Kann es sein, dass du die neue Partitionstabelle nicht geschrieben hast, sondern direkt mit quit aus cfdisk rausgegangen bist?

ext3 lässt sich einfacher mit mke2fs -j /dev/hda1 anlegen.

Wenn die komplette Platte /dev/hdb* nicht gemounted ist brauchst du keinen neustart zu machen.

Einfach /etc/fstab editieren und danach mount -a ausführen.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm ich versteh dein problem jetzt nicht wegen kompatibilität, wenn du das meinst, dann wirst du wohl ext3 nehmen. das dein kernel dann sämtliche filesysteme können muss, die du einsetzt versteht sich ja von selbst. eventuell musst du dann für raiser noch raisertools oder wie das heisst nachinstallieren.

deinem windows ist sowieso egal welches dateisystem du verwendest, da es ja gewissermassen als smbfs eingebunden wird.

----------

## utang

mir ging es darumdas windows mit dem FS klar kommt ... =)

habe das Laufwerk aus gehängt und mit cfdisk die Partition gelöscht ... und dann eine vom typ Linux (82) angelegt und geschrieben ... //das schreiben war das was ich vergessen hatte ...

dannach habe ich das "mke2fs -j <dev>" gemacht und neu gebootet ... 

den Eintrag in der fstab seht ihr ja oben, den habe ich so gelassen ... nun zeigt ein "fdisk -l" eine Positive veränderung aber ein "df" noch nicht ...

```
root@lian idide # fdisk -l

     Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp

/dev/hdb1             1      1275  10241406   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2          1276      3735  19759950    f  Win95 Erw. (LBA)

/dev/hdb5          1276      2551  10249438+   b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hdb6          2552      3735   9510448+   b  Win95 FAT32

root@lian idide # df

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/ROOT             10308828   6216840   3559836  64% /

tmpfs                     2048        24      2024   2% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/hda1              7944636   7513928    430708  95% /mnt/c

/dev/hdb5             10239416   9436880    802536  93% /mnt/d_2

/dev/hdb6              9501152   8939624    561528  95% /mnt/d_3

/dev/hdc5             30724280  29107240   1617040  95% /mnt/e_1

/dev/hdc6             30724280  26640788   4083492  87% /mnt/e_2

/dev/hdc7             28113716  21046392   7067324  75% /mnt/e_3

/dev/hdc8             27647832  25936056   1711776  94% /mnt/e_4

tmpfs                   257244         0    257244   0% /dev/shm

root@lian idide #
```

ist zwar formatiert aber hmm ... nicht da ...

----------

## Wiebel

Wenn du auf die Partition von Windows (Bual-Boot) zugreifen möchtest wäre das ursprüngliche FAT32 die (leider) einzige gute Lösung.

Da du aber geschrieben hast dass die Partition über Samba exportiert werden soll ist es den anderen Windowsversionen wie MasterOfMagic schon gesagt hat völlig egal mit welchem fs die partition formatiert ist, da die Linux Kiste die Instanz ist die im endeffekt auf die Partition schreibt die anderen Rechner sagen Linux nur bescheid was zu tun ist. Ergo wird kein Rechner im Netz (ausser deinem natürlich) je mitbekommen was  für ein FS unterhalb der Samba ebene bei dir läuft. (Ich glaube man kann sogar ein importiertes NFS Laufwerk mit Samba quasi reexportieren).

Wenn ich irgendwas völlig falsch verstanden hab könntest du mir kurz erklären warum du an ext2/3 festhalten willst.

Anstelle von df würde ich lieber mount (ohne parameter) verwenden.

Die option exec und umask sind nur für Dateisysteme die keine Rechteverwaltung implementiert haben (FAT12/16/32), die würd ich unbedingt rausschmeisen aus der fstab, da ext2/3 das nicht braucht .

Ausserdem würd ich nicht jedesmal neu starten (is wohl Win** Angewohneit   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Versuch mal manuell zu mounten:

```
 

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d_1

```

----------

## utang

du hast das schon richtig verstanden und master hats mir erklärt ... =)

ich wusste nichtdas das samba in derhinsicht als "die schnittstelle" fungieren kann ... 

das mit dem rebooten ist die blödeste angewohnheit überhaupt ... die stammt noch aus den windows zeiten das ist wahr ...

also hab das Manuell versucht ... eigentlich hats fast geklappt ...

```
mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d_1

root@lian idide # ls /mnt/d_1/

lost+found

root@lian idide # mount

/dev/ROOT on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/.init.d type tmpfs (rw,mode=0644,size=2048k)

/dev/hda1 on /mnt/c type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

/dev/hdb5 on /mnt/d_2 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

/dev/hdb6 on /mnt/d_3 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

/dev/hdc5 on /mnt/e_1 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

/dev/hdc6 on /mnt/e_2 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

/dev/hdc7 on /mnt/e_3 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

/dev/hdc8 on /mnt/e_4 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/d_1 type ext3 (rw)

```

welche einträge müssten dann nun in die fstab damit der zugriff für jeden user erlaubt ist ...

und kann ich den lost+found Order auf der HDD löschen?

----------

## Wiebel

Eine fstab Zeile für ext3 sieht bei mir ganz z.B. so aus:

```
--snip--

/dev/uservg/home        /home           ext3            noatime         0 0

--snip--

```

also ohne jedenen Schnickschnack.

Um Schreibrecht für alle User zu erhaltenmacht man ganz klassisch (bei gemountetem /mnt/d_1)

```
 chgrp users /mnt/d_1

chmod g+w /mnt/d_1
```

Das sollte es auch schon gewesen sein.

Edit:

Ach ja der lost+found Ordner ist quasi fester Bestandteil von ext2/3 und somit nicht entfernbar. (vgl. Recycled bei Win**)

----------

## utang

[a]

wo trägst du das ein das er das am anfang des startes macht?

[b]

und mit "e2fsck -v -c -f /dev/hdb1" kann ich die Partition check und fhler korrigiren lassen?

----------

## Wiebel

zu a)

Wenn du das chgrp chmod ding meinst musst du das nur einmal machen das merkt der sich schon.

zu b)

Ich glaube so funzt das aber normalerweise braucht man das nie. Die Fscks werden bei bedarf automatich beim mounten gemacht.

----------

## c07

 *Wiebel wrote:*   

> Die Fscks werden bei bedarf automatich beim mounten gemacht.

 

Nicht, wenn man es wie in deinem Beispiel in der fstab ausschaltet.

```
man fstab
```

----------

## utang

wie schalte ich es in der fstab an?

----------

## utang

ich schalte es doch im "pass" field an ... /dev/boot ist doch die eins, der man es nach einer reihenfolge ordnen kann ... müsste ich dafür die zahl einfach nur hochzählen ? alsi i+1 ?

das heisst boot = 1 ; hdb1 = 2 ; hda = 3 ? kann ich das so ungefähr verstehen oder eicht es über all ne ein davor zu schreiben wo ich denke es zu gebrauchen ?

----------

## c07

Gleiche Zahlen bei verschiedenen Laufwerken bedeuten parallele Bearbeitung. Normalerweise hat Root 1 (nicht /dev/boot !) und der Rest 2. Warum es vorteilhaft sein soll, ausgerechnet Root von der Parallelität auszunehmen, weiß ich nicht, aber nachdem ich nur eine Platte hab, ist es mir auch ziemlich egal.

Tipp am Rand: Meine Partitionen haben alle eine leicht unterschiedliche Check-Frequenz. Damit trifft es normalerweise eh immer nur eine pro Boot.

----------

## Wiebel

Danke dann weiss ich das auch mal.

die fs_freq sollte dann auf 1 stehen oder kann ich das auf 0 lassen ?

----------

## utang

hehe man lernt immer dazu =)

damit man den vorrigen Post nicht überliest ...

[a]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke dann weiss ich das auch mal.
> 
> die fs_freq sollte dann auf 1 stehen oder kann ich das auf 0 lassen ?

 

[b]

was hat es mit dem ext3+ACL aufsich? Speziell das ACL ...

[c]

gibt es noch ne Möglichkeit wie ich die fstab umbasteln muss das neben rootund den winclients soll nur ein bestimmter user zugriff auf die Partition haben dürfen wie regel ich das ?

----------

## c07

 *Wiebel wrote:*   

> die fs_freq sollte dann auf 1 stehen oder kann ich das auf 0 lassen ?

 

Das ist nur für Backups mit dump. Mit "Check-Frequenz" hab ich die Häufigkeit der Checks gemeint, wie sie bei ext[23] mit tune2fs -c und -i gesetzt wird.

Übrigens zur Performancefrage: Wer auf die Sicherheit des Journals verzichten kann/will, fährt vor allem auf schmalbrüstigen Systemen meistens mit ext2 am besten, weil da viel mehr an der Platte vorbei im Cache ablaufen kann. Andererseits arbeitet vor allem ext3 mit weniger CPU-Belastung, skaliert aber (wie ext2) schlecht bei Verzeichnissen mit vielen (tausenden) Dateien. XFS ist in den meisten Fällen das schnellste der buchführenden Dateisysteme.

----------

## Wiebel

Alles klar Danke! Dann lass ich das vorletzte Feld einfach auf 0.  :Razz: 

Ohne jetzt hier einen weiteren FS Thread starten zu wollen, muss ich doch anmerken, dass ich selbst zumindest den Vorteil des Journals bei einem fsck doch seeehr schätze. Ok bei kleinen Partitionen mag ext2 noch gut sein aber spätestens ab 10GB dauert ein fsck doch sehr lange. Das war einer der Hauptgründe warum ich damals (noch unter SuSE, die ja Reiser doch ziemlich früh schon gepusht haben, daher vielleicht auch meine Vorliebe für selbiges) auf ein FS mit Journal gewechselt habe, ein fsck dauert damit nur noch Sekunden.  Das Argument mit den schwächeren Rechnern gilt natürlich, moderne JournalingFSs brauchen halt doch etwas mehr CPU.

XFS mag ein feines FS sein aber spätestens bei Experimenten mit diversen Kerneln stösst man damit doch auf Probleme. Aber wie schon gesagt die XFS <-> Reiserfs Debatte ist ja hier im Forum ein sehr viel diskutiertes Thema.

Rein technisch gesehen denke ich sind Binärbaume (Reiser,XFS?) den Verketteten Listen (ext2/3) aber doch auf jeden Fall überlegen.

zu utang 

[c]

Du kannst den mountpoint einfach dem User schenken mit

```
 chown user[:root] <mountpoint>

```

wobei root in dem Fall die gruppe root ist und auch weggelassen werden kann, du kannst auch z.B. die Gruppe wheel nehmen und den user auf root setzten dann den betreffenden User in Gruppe wheel eintragen aber dadurch können natürlich alle wheel Mitglieder auf die Partition zugreifen.

Die von dir praktizierten Eingriffe in der fstab sind nur für vfat Laufwerke nötig (und auch möglich). Beim einsatz eines nativen FS (minix, ext2/3, JFS, XFS, ReiserFS... (sitzen doch alle im selben Boot   :Wink:  )) sind derartige Verrenkungen nicht nötig.

Also nach der Korrektur die ich dankenswerterweise bei mir jetzt vorgenommen hab sieht die eine Zeile bei mir jetzt so aus:

```
--snip--

/dev/uservg/home        /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

--snip--
```

Das in der ersten Spalte nich /dev/hd* steht danke ich übrigens den grossartigen Errungenschaften von LVM (nur so am Rande)

[noatime] ist eigentlich eine Spielerei, wie ich finde, aber so steht's auch in der Installationsanleitung und bewirkt eben das nicht bei jedem Zugriff ein Zeitstempel geschrieben wird, was zwar etwas Geschwindigkeit bringt aber man kann nicht mehr so gut Zugriffe auf Dateien verfolgen.

Statt [noatime] kannst du getrost [defaults] eintragen.

[user] bewirkt das ein beliebiger User das Medium mounten und derselbe User es auch wieder unmounten kann, hat nur Sinn in Verbindung mit noauto was ein automatisches Mounten beim Booten verhindert.

[uid,gid,umask,exec,noexec] sind soweit ich weiss nur für vfat und bedingt auch für ISO9660 Dateisysteme.

Weiteres siehe [man fstab]

Also nachdem die Partitionen gemountet sind kannst du die Rechte für die Mountpoints vergeben als währen es normale Verzeichnisse

siehe [man chown, man chmod], soweit es sich eben um native Unix/Linux Dateisysteme handelt.

----------

## utang

ok, besten dank an alle die mir geholfen haben !!

----------

## c07

 *Wiebel wrote:*   

> Rein technisch gesehen denke ich sind Binärbaume (Reiser,XFS?) den Verketteten Listen (ext2/3) aber doch auf jeden Fall überlegen.

 

Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an. Das Kompliziertere ist nicht unbedingt auch das Bessere. Wo die hierarchischen Möglichkeiten des Dateisystems gut genutzt werden, entsteht durch die Binärbäume hauptsächlich überflüssiger Aufwand, wobei allerdings einige oft gebrauchte Verzeichnisse wie /usr/bin Gegenbeispiele sind.

XFS (und JFS) nutzen auch Binärbäume. Reiser3 übertreibt da eher ein bisschen (wird in Reiser4 (das es bald geben soll) besser). Seine wirkliche Stärke ist momentan der sehr effiziente Umgang mit Plattenplatz.

----------

## Wiebel

Das klingt doch jetzt mal richtig sinnvoll. Schön also könnte man seine Dateisysteme nach Funktion unterschiedlich anlegen etwa folgendermassen: (korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege):

 /             ... ext3         >nur wenig "zercluttert" und klein ausserdem besser wenn sicher

 /usr        ... JFS o.ä.    >sehr viele wahllose zugriffe, riesiges Dateiaufkommen

 /var        ... JFS           >sehr viele Dateien und komplexer Verzeichnissbaum spätestens mit ccache

 /tmp       ... ext3/shm  >nicht so sehr viele Dateien

 /home    ... ext3          >auch nicht so wahnsinnig "zercluttert"

 mntpt mit vielen Multimediadateien ...ext3  >hauptsächlich grosse dateien ohne wahllosen Zugriff

Oje ich seh mich schon am umformatieren   :Laughing: 

Aber ich denke ich warte auf Reiser4 das klang zumindest richtig gut als ich zuletzt was davon gelesen hab. Weisst du wann das ungefähr erscheinen soll ?

----------

## c07

So pauschal kann man das sicher nicht sagen. Kommt auf das konkrete System an und wie es genutzt wird. Und lauter unterschiedliche Partitionen zu haben, ist ja auch nicht nur vorteilhaft.

 *Wiebel wrote:*   

> Aber ich denke ich warte auf Reiser4 das klang zumindest richtig gut als ich zuletzt was davon gelesen hab. Weisst du wann das ungefähr erscheinen soll ?

 

Sie sagen am 30. Juni. Aber wahrscheinlich nur für 2.5-Kernel und ziemlich sicher auch (anfangs) nicht standardmäßig in 2.6.

----------

